# Windows Context menu: Search for this item in Amazon Kindle store...?



## Raptwithal

Is there a way I can add this functionality to Win7: 

Highlight a title (say, in an online review) then invoke the right-click menu and select "Search for this in the Amazon Kindle store?"  

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think there's an Amazon button add on for Firefox and Chrome -- which is probably about as close as you can get. I've not ever seen anything such as you describe . . . it would be a great little applet, though! Not sure who to contact to try to make it happen.


----------



## Raptwithal

Thanks for the reply.  I am using Chrome, so I'll check into the button.


----------

